# Multiple Devices



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*Those of you who have multiple devices from more than one company a question. How do you handle your books? I have found I have had to divide my genres between devices in order to keep track of what I've got easier.

Makes me wonder why I've done this to myself  But now that I have Sonys, Nooks & Kindles I really don't want to get rid of any of them... Well i know I'll have to get rid of my older models, but i know people who would like them as gifts even if gently used.*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pomtroll said:


> *Those of you who have multiple devices from more than one company a question. How do you handle your books? I have found I have had to divide my genres between devices in order to keep track of what I've got easier.
> 
> Makes me wonder why I've done this to myself  But now that I have Sonys, Nooks & Kindles I really don't want to get rid of any of them... Well i know I'll have to get rid of my older models, but i know people who would like them as gifts even if gently used.*


I was like you - I had a Sony, a Nook and a Kindle at one point - I gifted the Sony 300 and the original Nook to my sisters-in-law. I still have a Nook Color - everything else is Kindle now. And you're right, it was a hot mess. It was one reason I was just as happy to get rid of the others, and with the help of Calibre I can put pretty much any book from any seller on my Kindle (except from iBooks, and most of those were duplicates I have in other places anyway, and they were all free). Your genres idea is a good one, though.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

I keep my epub books on my Sony and my azw/mobi books on my Kindle because though I've tried to use Calibre to remove DRM from books I've bought on Amazon and convert them to epub (I think my Sony Touch gives a better reading experience), I haven't had the best of luck with that. I'm not willing to give up either reader, so I keep using them both.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

pomtroll said:


> *Those of you who have multiple devices from more than one company a question. How do you handle your books? I have found I have had to divide my genres between devices in order to keep track of what I've got easier.
> 
> Makes me wonder why I've done this to myself  But now that I have Sonys, Nooks & Kindles I really don't want to get rid of any of them... Well i know I'll have to get rid of my older models, but i know people who would like them as gifts even if gently used.*


Yeah, I've opened this door as well. When I was first getting an eReader I was thinking of both the Kindle and Nook and decide to only get one so the books wouldn't be divided by device.

I bought the Nook Simple Touch during the Black Friday sale so I now have eReaders using two different formats/drms. Sigh.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the Sony pocket, nook (original), kindle3 and kindle touch along with my iPad. School bought nook color.

I am a teacher, so I use my Sony for books with my kids, and library books. Also use nook color.

My kindles are for whatever I'm happen to download to read.
Plan to sell k3, since I have touch.

My nook was mainly used to sideloaded books from sites that sold them cheaper, and the free Friday books.

iPad can pull up any kindle or nook books if necessary.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Most of my books are on my Baby Kindle but I use my GT7 as a back up reader and only download what I need to when I don't have the Baby K with me.  But I do love having the freedom of the tablet always with me.


----------



## Jenna Bayley-Burke (Nov 5, 2011)

We separated devices by person - I have a Nook, husband is on Fire   and our eldest has an ubercheap Literati, which runs the Kobo stuff. I have a Kindle app on my phone because Kindle has the best freebies, and books tend to be cheaper on Amazon than on B&N. 

We like to borrow ebooks from our library, and the Nook & Literati are better for that. I also like allromanceebooks because of their sales, and those are easier with Nook.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jenna Bayley-Burke said:


> We like to borrow ebooks from our library, and the Nook & Literati are better for that. I also like allromanceebooks because of their sales, and those are easier with Nook.


I've got all three of those (Kindle, Nook Color, Literati) - and I find the Kindle MUCH easier for library books - always hated having to go through ADE. Just goes to show we're all different.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I've got all three of those (Kindle, Nook Color, Literati) - and I find the Kindle MUCH easier for library books - always hated having to go through ADE. Just goes to show we're all different.


I like loading my library books on my kindle now too. I used to use my Sony ereader.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a (rooted) Nook Color, Sony and Kindle and use them for different purposes.  I also manage what is on my mother's Kindle which is on my account.

My Nook Color is used as a tablet - not for books.  I did use it for magazine subscriptions before I rooted it..but the ones I read aren't available on Nook for Android 
My Kindle is used to purchase books from Amazon (that I share with my mother) and bedtime reading  (a couple of blogs that I subscribe to and free short stories)
My Sony is my preferred reader.  

Unlike Meemo, I have no issues with ADE but I've been using it for years and so it's habit.  I tried checking out a book in Kindle format once and hated that I had to go through the Amazon store.  While I think Amazon is a great company (and do my share of buying for them), I just don't like being locked into a vendor.  It's why I don't have an iPad/iPod/iPhone (although I think they are great products).  That being said, I am sacrificing convenience for freedom.

I use Calibre to manage everything except the blogs.  
I use the rating field to mark what I have read.  
I use the Tag field for genre (and other collection sorting).  
I created a custom field to note where I got the book from.
I even create entries for my paper books (which I will buy when its cheaper than the ebook)

The beauty is that I can remember/find what I have bought/read regardless of the source (before some of it was in the Amazon Store and some of it was in ADE).
Plus I don't need  keep the books on my reader once I've read them or if I am not going to read them in the near future.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*My Sony T1 is now my preferred reader for downloading library books. I just tap on library & go to the library I borrow from & do a direct download. BUT I really do like the KT i have & use it a lot for reading. My mysteries are loaded on it & I read a lot of mysteries.*


----------



## kennyc (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a K2, Fire, Sony 505, Xoom, DroidX and use Calibre to manage my library....mostly.....but also use the Kindle apps for my kindle books and let Amazon manage the books and bookmarks etc. 

The battery in my Sony 505 seems to be dying so may have to repair or replace it as it and my Fire are my primary ebook readers 505-outside, Fire-inside.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Not sure if it helps but I have a LibraryThing account and I use tags to denote which system they are on.  I use no tags for paper


----------

